# Horses Are The Best!!!!!!!!!



## heidiZ (Apr 28, 2008)

I LUV HORSES i got two of them myself and i love them to bits and i go ridin like every day its sooooooooooooooooooooo cool if u have a horse can i see a picture of them plz ?????????????


----------



## heidiZ (Apr 28, 2008)

my hoeses are called Duncan and Bullit D uncan is my pony and Bullit is the families i ride him though


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi we have two ponys Bud and lucy and a horse called Desie you are sooo right pony are sooooo coolll


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi we have 4 pics in gallery!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I have Dino who is a 14.3hh, 16yo Finnish horse, and is chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail. Has no brakes but is good fun.

Zeno is a 17.1hh, 7yo Belgian warmblood who is a big softy.

Then we have the miniature Shetlands, Cooky is a 10yo grey at 7.2hh and Dinky is a black stallion at 7.1hh.

Love them all!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hiya ive just popped some pics in the gallery too


----------

